
Tesla Reports a Rare Profit in the Third Quarter - kylebarron
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/24/business/tesla-third-quarter-earnings.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18295942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18295942).

